#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-18
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk-Work: kanntest noch gar nicht?
<EnTeQuAk-Work> nö
<apollo13> ist ja auch erst 2 jahre alt
<EnTeQuAk-Work> oh
<EnTeQuAk-Work> ich habs jetz erst in reddit gelesen :D
<pocoo`> changes in inyokabugs: Ticket #133 (/split/ broken) closed <http://trac.staging.ubuntuusers.de/ticket/133#comment:4>
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-19
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: intrepid * 891255b0bd07:5074 inyoka/static/style/planet.css: Lowered line-height for planet headlines. Fixes #209
<pid> apollo13: wenn du bei gelegenheit mal deployen könntest, meckert keiner mehr über die lange überschrift, die grad im planet ganz oben ist
<pid> (außer leute mit fensterbreite < 960px)
<apollo13> pid: done, browser reload sollte reichen
<MarkusH-Work> moin
<MarkusH-Work> ping EnTeQuAk-Work 
<swege> tag
<MarkusH-Work> EnTeQuAk-Work: ping
<MarkusH-Work> so rum
<MarkusH-Work> hi swege 
<swege> du hängst auf der arbeit auch schon hier rum? :D
<MarkusH-Work> swege: jein
<EnTeQuAk-Work> MarkusH-Work: ein ping reicht :D
<EnTeQuAk-Work> aber pong ;)
<MarkusH-Work> EnTeQuAk-Work: thx
<MarkusH-Work> gerade mal ein paar fragen:...
<EnTeQuAk-Work> hu?
<EnTeQuAk-Work> ah
<MarkusH-Work> 1. )gibt es schon eine neue implementierung vom wiki mit den revisions und dem text um die aufrufe performanter zu gestalten?
<MarkusH-Work> 2.) Für Datenbanken muss ich einen Vortrag halten (um eine 1,0 bekommenz zu können), der ein Problem und dessen Lösung aus der Praxis beschreibt
<encbladexp> 2. ist im Bezug auf was? Hab gerade den roten Faden verlegt...
<MarkusH-Work> da viel mir dann ein, dass mal irgendwo eine Diskussion zur Wiki-umstrukturierung lief. Wäre es möglich dies, etwas verallgemeinert, die jetzige Wiki-Implementierung von -prod zu nehmen und eine evaluierung zu einem neue design zu erstellen
<MarkusH-Work> encbladexp: ich war noch nicht fertig ;)
<MarkusH-Work> mir schwebt da so eine Idee im Kopf herum, den Text der letzten Revision mit in die wiki_pages zu packen
<MarkusH-Work> also etwas redundanz um performance zu steigern
<MarkusH-Work> ODER: sagst du/ihr, nein, das Datenbankdesign bleibt intern?
<apollo13> irgendwie versteh ich noch immer nicht worauf du raus willst^^
<MarkusH-Work> ok, 2. Anlauf ;)
<encbladexp> apollo13: +1
<MarkusH-Work> Für eine Präsentation an der Hochschule würde ich gerne eine die aktuelle Datenbankstruktur des Wikis (-prod) nehmen und eine Optimierung daran durchführen. Die Frage ist, ob ihr sagt, "ok, das Datenbankdesign darf, auf wiki_* beschränkt, nach außen", oder ob ihr der Meinung seid, "Da gibt es nichts zu optimieren"
 * MarkusH-Work kann kein Deutsch mehr
<apollo13> MarkusH-Work: ich kenn unis, du bist wohl besser dran wenn du irgendwas efindest
<apollo13> es sei denn du weißt genau warum wir wiki_text etc haben
<MarkusH-Work> apollo13: naja, es muss ein Beispiel aus der Praxis sein
<apollo13> MarkusH-Work: frag den prof wie ein student mit null ahnung an praxis beispiele kommen soll?
<MarkusH-Work> wiki_text speichert die einzelnen Revisionen, um es plump auszudrücken
<apollo13> MarkusH-Work: aber warum nicht bei den revisionen?
<DasIch> performance?
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, mag der prof sicher keine redundanz, das widerspricht den normalformen
<encbladexp> gut, aml was anderes
<MarkusH-Work> naja, ich habe ja nicht null ahnung, und das hat der prov schon gemerkt
<encbladexp> ich selbst haeb nix dagegen wenn MarkusH-Work das Datenbanklayout mitnimmt
<encbladexp> er klaut ja keinen Code
<encbladexp> sondern nur unser Layout
<encbladexp> und angucken können die es ja mal
<apollo13> na klar kann ers nehmen wenn er meint
<encbladexp> eben
<DasIch> apollo13: vielleicht will der prof ein praxis beispiel gerade weil es gegen theorie verstoesst
<encbladexp> ich glaub mehr wollte er auch garnicht wissen
<apollo13> nur glaub ich dass er mit nem anderen beispiel besser dasteht
<MarkusH-Work> encbladexp: genau
<apollo13> DasIch: uni *hust*
<apollo13> wobei
<DasIch> apollo13: ich erinnere mich da an spannende chemie stunden: so macht man es in der industrie, so im labor und so machen wir das hier...
<apollo13> das wiki ist leicht nieder zu kriegen wenn man die datenstruktur kennt *hmm*
<MarkusH-Work> apollo13: nein, ich denke, dass ich mit dem beispiel gut dastehe, um zu zeigen, dass in manchen situationen redundanzen von vorteil sind
<apollo13> MarkusH-Work: mag sein, deine annahme ist aber falsch, das ist nicht der wirkliche grund für performance probleme im wiki
<apollo13> und btw warum redundanz?
<apollo13> man müsste ja die aktuelle revision nicht in revisions speichern…
<apollo13> (wobei wir dann wieder einiges umschreiben müssten)
<MarkusH-Work> alle textrevisionen stehen in wiki_text und die aktuelle zusätzlich noch in wiki_page
<apollo13> ja aber das ist nicht das problem per se
<apollo13> das problem ist die kranke datenstruktur, dass zb nen wiki_page nichtmal weiß welche revision aktuell ist
<MarkusH-Work> von _media muss ich ja nichts sagen ;)
<MarkusH-Work> apollo13: ich habe die db-struktur gerade nicht 100%ig vor Augen
<apollo13> und als resultat die ganzen subselects machens nicht besser
<apollo13> meiner meinung nach ist das wiki_text problem das geringste 
<MarkusH-Work> aber derartigen "designfehler" will ich beheben
<apollo13> MarkusH-Work: der von dem ich grad sprach ist schon im wiki_rewrite behoben
<MarkusH-Work> ok
<encbladexp> IMHO: Probier was du machen kannst, wenn du konkreten Code hast machst du nen branch von inyoka und wenns gut ist kann man sich da mehr gedanken drüber machen
<MarkusH-Work> wobei wir an einem Punk angekommen sind, wie kann ich die performance von solchen datenbank-strukturen (unter mysql) vernünftig testen
<MarkusH-Work> einfach queries bringen ja nichts
<MarkusH-Work> die werden schließlich gecached
<apollo13> tja, ich hoffe doch, dass euch diese sachen beigebracht werden/wurden, sonst machen solche verbesserungen doch nicht viel sinn?
<MarkusH-Work> leider (bisher) nicht
<MarkusH-Work> ok, wir hatten auch erst 2 vorlesungen
<apollo13> frag mal den prof ob er etwas komisch ist, wie sollst du solche verbesserungen machen wenn du sie nicht testen kannst?
<MarkusH-Work> aber gestern habe ich mich mit ihm schon über primary keys und redundanzen unterhalten
 * apollo13 hat aufgegeben sich mit seinen info professoren zu unterhalten
<apollo13> ich ignorier die nur mehr^^
<MarkusH-Work> apollo13: ^^
<swege> ich würde gerne per javascript herausfinden ob ich mich gerade auf portal/ikhaya/... befinde, ich dachte mir dass es das beste sein wird es aus der subdomain herauszulesen.
<swege> das einzig halbwegs brauchbare was ich bisher finden konnte ist "window.location.hostname", enthält nur leider die gesamte domain, wisst ihr vll ob es bei jquery komfortablere möglichkeiten gibt an die aktuelle subdomain zu kommen?
<EnTeQuAk-Work> ach scheiße, MarkusH-Work brauchst du noch von mir jetz antworten? :D
<encbladexp> apollo13, kann es sein das Coverage nicht Multithreadingfähig ist?
<EnTeQuAk-Work> ich war n bissl eingepennt hier ;)
<apollo13> encbladexp: no idea, aber möglich, schreibt ja in ne datei…
<MarkusH-Work> EnTeQuAk-Work: nur bedinngt, ob du was dagegen hast
<apollo13> encbladexp: *joking*, wir reden aber schon vom gleichen coverage?
<encbladexp> python-coverage meine ich
<encbladexp> ich verwende run_simple von werkzeug als Server
<apollo13> hmm null plan, aber möglich wärs wohl
<encbladexp> (was ja wohl wsgiref nutzt)
<EnTeQuAk-Work> MarkusH-Work: zu 1. ja, schau ma lauf bitbucket unter forks da gibts bei apollo13 nen wikirewrite fork
<encbladexp> ich wunder mich nur gerade warum coverage nur sachen als grün / covered markiert die beim initialisieren ablaufen, aber keine Zeile Code von den Handlern
<apollo13> encbladexp: nunja, was willst du in nem server coveregen?
<apollo13> encbladexp: nunja werkzeug forkt
<encbladexp> ah
<encbladexp> das könnte natürlich das Problem sein wenn das ding forkt
<EnTeQuAk-Work> MarkusH-Work: und gegen 2. spricht auch nix ;)
<MarkusH-Work> EnTeQuAk-Work: danke
<apollo13> encbladexp: aber warum brauchst du für tests run_simple? da läuft was falsch
<encbladexp> nene, keine automatischen Tests
<encbladexp> ich probiere nur gerade etwas mit Coverage rum
<encbladexp> und hab das halt mal irgendwo schnell eingebaut
<EnTeQuAk-Work> run_simple forkt doch nicht?
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk-Work: wie macht werkzeug den reloader sonst?
<encbladexp> und der Development Server von Werkzeug ist halt run_simple...
<EnTeQuAk-Work> nur wenn du multithreading aktivierst
<EnTeQuAk-Work> apollo13: ja, okay
<EnTeQuAk-Work> aber das is ja wurscht solange er den reloader ausmacht
<EnTeQuAk-Work> für coverage braucht der sowas nich
<encbladexp> ah, wenn ich reloader ausmachen gehts also?
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk-Work: das hab ich wohl überlesen
<apollo13> (also dass er den reloader ausgemacht hat)
<encbladexp> ne, der reloader ist noch an
<EnTeQuAk-Work> naja
<EnTeQuAk-Work> ich geh mal davon aus das während eines coverage rennens eh kein relaod stattfindet
<EnTeQuAk-Work> also is das doch eh egal
<encbladexp> gut, d.h. ich mach mal den reloader aus
<EnTeQuAk-Work> per default startet run_simple wsgiref ohne threading und ohne multiprocessing
<apollo13> ja aber solang der reloader an ist forkt er dennoch…
<apollo13> encbladexp: bericht uns dann :)
<EnTeQuAk-Work> okay, dann habe ich das im code überlesen oder schon wieder vergessen :)
<encbladexp> thx
<encbladexp> genau das wars
<encbladexp> was würde ich nur ohne euch machen, wie ne Mutter ohne Brust seit ihr :-P
<EnTeQuAk-Work> oO
<EnTeQuAk-Work> Oo
<EnTeQuAk-Work> OooO
<encbladexp> ?
<EnTeQuAk-Work> nur so ;)
<encbladexp> hehe
 * EnTeQuAk-Work hat grad lange weile
<apollo13> (.)(.) 
<apollo13> *gg*
<EnTeQuAk-Work> oOoOo
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk-Work: du sollst arbeiten
<encbladexp> apollo13 kennt sich mti sowas aus :-P
<EnTeQuAk-Work> o(O)o(O)o
<EnTeQuAk-Work> apollo13: wenn ich keine störungen habe arbeite ich nciht, fertig ;)
<EnTeQuAk-Work> seh ich gar nich ein!
<EnTeQuAk-Work> bää!
<apollo13> gib mir mal deine nummer
<apollo13> ich order dich nach at
<EnTeQuAk-Work> siehe query
<EnTeQuAk-Work> apollo13: für 0800er nummer brauchst aus at ne deutsche vorwahl?
<encbladexp> ja
<EnTeQuAk-Work> doof
<encbladexp> +49
<encbladexp> +49800....
<EnTeQuAk-Work> dann kannst mich halt nicht anrufen apollo13 
<encbladexp> oder halt 00 statt +
<EnTeQuAk-Work> aber encbladexp kann ;)
<apollo13> und ich glaub in dem moment ists nimmer gratis :(
<encbladexp> warum sollte ich dich anrufen?
<EnTeQuAk-Work> kA
<apollo13> encbladexp: damit ihn kein anderer anrufen kann?
<encbladexp> ich überlege gerade wie ich mein Python gebastel so mit schönen Tests versorge
<EnTeQuAk-Work> doch, kann trotzdem einer anrufen apollo13 
<encbladexp> damit das auch mal richtig schön wartbar ist und ich es herzeigen kann ohne das man mich schlägt
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk-Work: aber du wohl kaum abheben^^
<encbladexp> und automatische Tests werden mit zunehmender größe sinnvoll
<EnTeQuAk-Work> apollo13: klar
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk-Work: du redest mit 2 leuten gleichzeitig?
<encbladexp> Multitasking ftw!
<EnTeQuAk-Work> apollo13: ich hab 4 telefone
<EnTeQuAk-Work> okay, neuerdings 8 ;)
<apollo13> wtf?
<EnTeQuAk-Work> hrhr
<EnTeQuAk-Work> wir sind 4 leute hier
<EnTeQuAk-Work> und stellen ja jetz auf voip um, die voip phones gehen auch
<apollo13> seriously: The following video contains material that is inappropriate for audiences under the age of 17.
<EnTeQuAk-Work> also haben wir 8 telefone :D
<apollo13> If you are 17 or older, please login or register to view this video. 
<EnTeQuAk-Work> haha
<apollo13> wo ist bugmenot wenn man es braucht
<EnTeQuAk-Work> vora llem wie kommen die auf 17?
<apollo13> diese prüden amis, das ist nen filmtrailer verdammt noch mal
<EnTeQuAk-Work> was fürn film?
<apollo13> das würde ich eben gerne wissen^^
<apollo13> "friends with benefits" soll sommer 2011 rauskommen
<EnTeQuAk-Work> aha
<apollo13> EnTeQuAk-Work: http://www.fwb-movie.com/ noch geiler, die seite braucht gültigen zip code und state und name?! wtf
<EnTeQuAk-Work> meh, brauch ich ja wieder flash
<encbladexp> schon allein der Film Titel sagt mir das ich das nicht sehen werde
<apollo13> encbladexp: der trailer ist zumindest halbwegs lustig, und america ratet den film als "R", von daher :þ
<encbladexp> R -> Reservemovie?
<apollo13> restricted
<apollo13> altersmäßig
<encbladexp> d.h. es dürfen nur Leute rein die Haare am Sack haben?
<apollo13> der ist dann am anfang nicht grün, sondern rot :þ
<apollo13> encbladexp: nunja, das würde alle frauen auschließen
<encbladexp> *g*
<encbladexp> ein Arbeitskollege sagt immer "Schwanzloses Gesindel" ;-)
<encbladexp> wow, DasIch mal tiefergelegt ^^
<swege> wie war das noch wenn man einen vorhanden jinja block erweitern will?
<swege> ah, {{ block.super }}
<MarkusH-Work> so
<MarkusH-Work> bis gleich
<MarkusH-Work> feierabend
<swege> bis dann markus
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * d2f36014ca08:5075 inyoka/ (6 files in 5 dirs): Send the current component with toggle_sidebar and save them individually, fixes #206.
<EnTeQuAk-Work> oh cool
<MarkusH> so. @Home
<MarkusH> erstmal was zu essen machen :)
<MarkusH> bis dann
#ubuntuusers-webteam 2010-11-20
<EnTeQuAk> so, merging action…
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: EnTeQuAk * c2ea80b26ed0:5088 inyoka/portal/user.py: merged with upstream
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: EnTeQuAk * 88c36ad87c1f:5089 inyoka/portal/services.py: removed debug print
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 4c4dee21686c:5076 inyoka/portal/models.py: Added column in subscriptions to subscribe to other users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 74dbe5b6e99b:5077 inyoka/portal/migrations/0006_auto__add_field_subscription_member__add_unique_subscription_member_us.py: Added migration for subscriptions.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 2d7e77d3b174:5078 inyoka/portal/ (views.py urls.py): Added views and urlpatterns to (un)subscribe to other users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 7a93fd8ede96:5079 inyoka/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added notification for new topics of watched users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 686d9ef36a05:5080 inyoka/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added notification for new posts of watched users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 1036a254bb5d:5081 inyoka/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added "action" in get_absolute_url of user model for (un)subscribe, but action did not get passed to method in template with {{ user|url('subscribe') ...
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 73cf547569d2:5082 inyoka/portal/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added (un)subscribe link in user profile, typofix in subscription model.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * d7a9a8b5041e:5083 inyoka/portal/templates/portal/profile.html: Typofix in template.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 7f2abe44a3ed:5084 inyoka/portal/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added PERMISSION to restrict the usage of subscribing to users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * ea4ac8c183db:5085 inyoka/portal/templates/portal/usercp/subscriptions.html: Extended usercp/subscriptions to show user subscriptions.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: soeren * 7ee6e78ff1a7:5086 inyoka/portal/templates/portal/profile.html: Just fulfilled pit's wish of the label for "subscribe to user" :)
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: EnTeQuAk * 8e950db446eb:5087 inyoka/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merged user-stalking feature from soeren/inyoka-prod-stalking
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * d7a9a8b5041e:5120 inyoka/portal/templates/portal/profile.html: Typofix in template.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 7f2abe44a3ed:5121 inyoka/portal/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added PERMISSION to restrict the usage of subscribing to users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * ea4ac8c183db:5122 inyoka/portal/templates/portal/usercp/subscriptions.html: Extended usercp/subscriptions to show user subscriptions.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 7ee6e78ff1a7:5123 inyoka/portal/templates/portal/profile.html: Just fulfilled pit's wish of the label for "subscribe to user" :)
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: EnTeQuAk * 8e950db446eb:5124 inyoka/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merged user-stalking feature from soeren/inyoka-prod-stalking
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: EnTeQuAk * c2ea80b26ed0:5125 inyoka/portal/user.py: merged with upstream
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: EnTeQuAk * 88c36ad87c1f:5126 inyoka/portal/services.py: removed debug print
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: EnTeQuAk * 6f5021701774:5127 inyoka/ (3 files in 2 dirs): merged with upstream
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: apollo13 * 1770a05313cd:5099 inyoka/wiki/models.py: pass bytestrings into ctypes for filenames, as our python-magic implementation expects bytestrings
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: apollo13 * 5d10a215a8ee:5100 inyoka/ (wiki/models.py utils/magic.py): make inyoka.utils.magic.from_file unicode aware. (Note: The ctype funcs still expect byte strings, so always use from_file instead of magic_file)
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: intrepid * a78fc77b1055:5101 inyoka/static/style/planet.css: Planet: Round corners for Opera
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: intrepid * c632f393b9e9:5102 inyoka/static/style/planet.css: Automated merge with ssh://bitbucket.org/EnTeQuAk/inyoka-prod-sa06
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: intrepid * a8c5d303fb61:5103 inyoka/static/img/planet/bubble-nipple.png: Planet bubble-nipple color transition
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: intrepid * ebd9eb864913:5104 inyoka/static/style/ (forum-sprite.css main.css): Smartsprite CSS changes
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: apollo13 * 97e73278108e:5105 inyoka/wiki/actions.py: guard Django ORM Query in a try/catch, so creating new pages works again (this fixes the regression introduced by e61ee0d9f5ae)
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: apollo13 * dfb6a84d15a9:5106 inyoka/static/js/ (FeedSelector.min.js FeedSelector.js): fix Feedselector.js which had some syntax errors, wth did noone notice?
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: apollo13 * 92a082247205:5107 inyoka/forum/models.py: (Re-)Add ordering in forum feed
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: apollo13 * 14e6ae6e9c1e:5108 inyoka/admin/templates/admin/planet_edit.html: Fix the is_active flag in the planet_edit admin template, fixes #210
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: apollo13 * bf0ca7089884:5109 (12 files in 2 dirs): add a compile_css command to the fabfile; requires java
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: apollo13 * c22cb140b54a:5110 inyoka/ (4 files in 3 dirs): use urlsafe_username for some links in the admin cp, this fixes #201
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: intrepid * 891255b0bd07:5111 inyoka/static/style/planet.css: Lowered line-height for planet headlines. Fixes #209
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * d2f36014ca08:5112 inyoka/ (6 files in 5 dirs): Send the current component with toggle_sidebar and save them individually, fixes #206.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 4c4dee21686c:5113 inyoka/portal/models.py: Added column in subscriptions to subscribe to other users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 74dbe5b6e99b:5114 inyoka/portal/migrations/0006_auto__add_field_subscription_member__add_unique_subscription_member_us.py: Added migration for subscriptions.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 2d7e77d3b174:5115 inyoka/portal/ (views.py urls.py): Added views and urlpatterns to (un)subscribe to other users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 7a93fd8ede96:5116 inyoka/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added notification for new topics of watched users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 686d9ef36a05:5117 inyoka/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added notification for new posts of watched users.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 1036a254bb5d:5118 inyoka/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added "action" in get_absolute_url of user model for (un)subscribe, but action did not get passed to method in template with {{ user|url('subscribe') ...
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-wikirewrite]: soeren * 73cf547569d2:5119 inyoka/portal/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Added (un)subscribe link in user profile, typofix in subscription model.
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: EnTeQuAk * d43aa43e4afc:5090 inyoka/forum/views.py: Fixed NoResultFound exception when something tries to unsubscribe a slug that does not exist anymore. This is a bit ugly but the only way to ...
<CIA-5> inyoka [prod-sa06]: EnTeQuAk * c919cd07d58a:5091 inyoka/forum/models.py: fixed typo in Forum.split()
<MarkusH> mag mir bitte jemand lesezugriff auf prod-wikirewrite geben?
<MarkusH> un WZT mach der logbot von Ubuntu hier?
